

"Indicators of Terrorist Activities ... Internet Café" on sheriff's public site - nerdfiles
http://www.osceola.org/sheriff/113-19137-19145/internet_cafeacute_terrorism_warning_indicators.cfm

======
bediger
I was not aware that enough terrorists had been apprehended to compile a
checklist of suspicious activities.

In particular:
[http://www.osceola.org/sheriff/113-19137-19144/hobby_shop_te...](http://www.osceola.org/sheriff/113-19137-19144/hobby_shop_terrorism_warning_signs.cfm)

Can someone post articles about hobby shop terrorists? Did any of the 9/11
Terrorists purchase large R/C airplanes to practice? I can't find any answers
in Google. Or Bing.

